# Pinnacle 2008



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Just a few sneaky sneak peeks at his new frame:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Dtwist was busy :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

so this makes him a 4 time champ


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 12 2008, 10:56 AM~11841777
> *so this makes him a 4 time champ
> *



No sir this would be number 3 right here he's tied with BigTex let's see if he can pull a Mike Lopez and go for 4 unless someone steps up to the plate to dethrone him next year.

Besides that the show hasn't even started. Don't forget Man of Steel is at the show too inside, full display with a couple upgrades


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

LOVE WIMS WORK ! i like the flip open tank sides and the black chrome is a nice touch !!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2008, 02:01 AM~11841791
> *No sir this would be  number 3 right here he's tied with BigTex let's see if he can pull a Mike Lopez and go for 4 unless someone steps up to the plate to dethrone him next year.
> 
> Besides that the show hasn't even started.  Don't forget  Man of Steel is at the show too inside, full display with a couple upgrades
> *


SURE I THINK THE BATTLE FOR BIKE OF THE YEAR IS BETWEEN PINNACLE AND MAN OF STEEL :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 12 2008, 11:04 AM~11841798
> *LOVE WIMS WORK ! i like the flip open tank sides and the black chrome is a nice touch !!!!
> *


i dont think wim did this frame and he still owes me a show card from 3 years ago :|


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Oct 12 2008, 11:14 AM~11841815
> *SURE I THINK THE BATTLE FOR BIKE OF THE YEAR IS BETWEEN PINNACLE AND MAN OF STEEL  :biggrin:
> *


I couldnt take any pics of it they were like a Nascar team, 5 minute setup and then they bounced to hit all the titty bars . they had it covered up all day so no pics of that or of ****'s new trike


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2008, 02:16 AM~11841819
> *I couldnt take any pics of it they were like a Nascar team, 5 minute setup and then they bounced to hit all the titty bars .  they had it covered up all day so no pics of that or of ****'s new trike
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Scarfresh (Jun 6, 2008)

*
Just.....Wonderful

That's All I Can Say At That Rebuilt Creation,Pinnacle Really Have Thrown In The Challenge Out There To Others.

Frame Is Nicely Done,Only Thing That Bug Is...How The Purple Fades Into Orange At The Front But In Middle It Just Jumps To Purple To Orange Quick. I Was Expecting Purple To Dark Orange To Mid Orange Then Orange. L0L

Maybe Its The Camera,The Frame Is Still Lovely,I Can't Keep My Eyes Off The Murals.

Great Work!! Can't Wait To See How This Battle Turns Out*


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

DAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM this is just what i needed to see this morning :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2008, 01:13 AM~11841814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good god


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

HOOOOOOOOOOO WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't understand nothing to his hydraulic setup  :worship: 
just incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

its like on cash money, works on actuators, its a fucking good idea!!!!!!! to explain it in a short version, theres a cylinder and a actuator (like the ones i have to lift my love seat) when the actuator starts closing, it pulls the cylinder with him and the oil in the cylinder flows to the other cylinder that is in the front, so the bikes goes up, when the actuator opens up, the oil goes back to the cylinder in the back that is connected to the actuator itself! couldn't be simpeler as that, no pump needed!!! :0 :0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 12 2008, 03:16 AM~11841921
> *its like on cash money, works on actuators, its a fucking good idea!!!!!!! to explain it in a short version, theres a cylinder and a actuator (like the ones i have to lift my love seat) when the actuator starts closing, it pulls the cylinder with him and the oil in the cylinder flows to the other cylinder that is in the front, so the bikes goes up, when the actuator opens up, the oil goes back to the cylinder in the back that is connected to the actuator itself! couldn't be simpeler as that, no pump needed!!!  :0  :0
> *


thats what I had in mind,..... kinda :biggrin:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn, homie has mini color bars in the handle bars.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Oct 12 2008, 06:12 PM~11842599
> *Damn, homie has mini color bars in the handle bars.
> *


:yes: another cool ass idea :biggrin: loved that by the way, especialy if they do work :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the best version of the bike yet, the colors go perfect with each other


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2008, 01:14 AM~11841817
> *i dont think wim did this frame and he still owes me a show card from 3 years ago :|
> *


THINK AGAIN BUDDY


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 12 2008, 09:18 AM~11842615
> *:yes: another cool ass idea  :biggrin:  loved that by the way, especialy if they do work  :0
> *


im pretty shure they work


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2008, 12:14 AM~11841817
> *i dont think wim did this frame and he still owes me a show card from 3 years ago :|
> *


SUPRISE!!! SUPRISE!!!!!! LOL

YOU MEAN TO TELL ME YOU TOOK ALL THOSE PICS AND YOU DIDNT READ THE 6FT SIGN BOARD THAT HAD MY NAME ON IT!!!!! LOL "YES" I PAINTED IT AGAIN!!!! ALONG WITH MY CLUB MEMBER TONY PARKER!!! AND THE MURALS BY FREDDY ALFARO!!!! ALSO THE SEAT WAS RE-DONE BY MY HOMIE JOE AT SUPREME INTERIORS IN OAKLAND, CA.!!! 

AND YES I DO OWE TONYO A SIGN BOARD FOR SOMETIME NOW!!!! AND AN ENGRAVED FINEST KREATIONS PLAQUE!!! NOTHIN TO HIDE, SOMETIMES THINGS LIKE THAT HAPPEN BUT TONY I DID TELL YOU TO GET ME NEW INFO SO I COULD GET YOU YOUR SIGN BOARD FOR VEGAS AND YOU DIDNT SEND IT!!! :dunno: 
SO GET ME THE NEW INFO AND YOU WILL GET YOUR STUFF!!!! NO PROB HOMIE!!!
GOOD PICS THO!!!!

BUT I KNOW WHAT MIKE DID TO GET THIS BIKE DONE AND I KNOW HE BEYOND ANYONE DESERVES EVERYTHING THAT IS COMING TO HIM!!! THANKS AGAIN FOR TRUSTING ME WITH THE JOB!!! IT LOOKS GREAT!!! AND HAS INSPIRED ME TO BRING BACK LIL HEARTBREAKER-2 NEXT YEAR OR MAYBE SOMETHING NEW!!!! LOL!!!

HEY BIG TEX???? YOU CAN TELL WHO THE NEW PAINTER IS NOW!!!! LOLOLLLLL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 12 2008, 10:13 AM~11842863
> *SUPRISE!!! SUPRISE!!!!!! LOL
> 
> YOU MEAN TO TELL ME YOU TOOK ALL THOSE PICS AND YOU DIDNT READ THE 6FT SIGN BOARD THAT HAD MY NAME ON IT!!!!! LOL "YES" I PAINTED IT AGAIN!!!! ALONG WITH MY CLUB MEMBER TONY PARKER!!! AND THE MURALS BY FREDDY ALFARO!!!! ALSO THE SEAT WAS RE-DONE BY MY HOMIE JOE AT SUPREME INTERIORS IN OAKLAND, CA.!!!
> ...


X2


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 12 2008, 12:13 PM~11842863
> *SUPRISE!!! SUPRISE!!!!!! LOL
> 
> YOU MEAN TO TELL ME YOU TOOK ALL THOSE PICS AND YOU DIDNT READ THE 6FT SIGN BOARD THAT HAD MY NAME ON IT!!!!! LOL "YES" I PAINTED IT AGAIN!!!! ALONG WITH MY CLUB MEMBER TONY PARKER!!! AND THE MURALS BY FREDDY ALFARO!!!! ALSO THE SEAT WAS RE-DONE BY MY HOMIE JOE AT SUPREME INTERIORS IN OAKLAND, CA.!!!
> ...


paint is nice. guessing the purple is over the orange


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

u did a good job :thumbsup:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Oct 12 2008, 09:15 AM~11842872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

ALSO ITS NOT PURPLE ITS MAGENTA BUT WHEN YOU USE THE CORRECT BASE COMBINATION YOU GET A PURPLE RED VERSION THIS BIKE HAS FADES ALL THE WAY THRU EVEN UNDER THE FENDERS...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 12 2008, 10:13 AM~11842863
> *SUPRISE!!! SUPRISE!!!!!! LOL
> 
> YOU MEAN TO TELL ME YOU TOOK ALL THOSE PICS AND YOU DIDNT READ THE 6FT SIGN BOARD THAT HAD MY NAME ON IT!!!!! LOL "YES" I PAINTED IT AGAIN!!!! ALONG WITH MY CLUB MEMBER TONY PARKER!!! AND THE MURALS BY FREDDY ALFARO!!!! ALSO THE SEAT WAS RE-DONE BY MY HOMIE JOE AT SUPREME INTERIORS IN OAKLAND, CA.!!! AND YES I DO OWE TONYO A SIGN BOARD FOR SOMETIME NOW!!!! AND AN ENGRAVED FINEST KREATIONS PLAQUE!!! NOTHIN TO HIDE, SOMETIMES THINGS LIKE THAT HAPPEN BUT TONY I DID TELL YOU TO GET ME NEW INFO SO I COULD GET YOU YOUR SIGN BOARD FOR VEGAS AND YOU DIDNT SEND IT!!! :dunno:
> ...


SOME OF NORTHERN CALIS BEST!!!! DEFINATLY A WINNING COMBINATION


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 12 2008, 09:36 AM~11843006
> *SOME OF NORTHERN CALIS BEST!!!! DEFINATLY A WINNING COMBINATION
> *


THANKS BROTHA!!!!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 12 2008, 06:16 AM~11841921
> *its like on cash money, works on actuators, its a fucking good idea!!!!!!! to explain it in a short version, theres a cylinder and a actuator (like the ones i have to lift my love seat) when the actuator starts closing, it pulls the cylinder with him and the oil in the cylinder flows to the other cylinder that is in the front, so the bikes goes up, when the actuator opens up, the oil goes back to the cylinder in the back that is connected to the actuator itself! couldn't be simpeler as that, no pump needed!!!  :0  :0
> *


beat me to it.  that is one hell of a good idea.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Just Awesome


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM HOMIE SO MANY FUCKING DETAIL THIS BIKE IS BEAUTIFUL :tears:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 12 2008, 10:13 AM~11842863
> *SUPRISE!!! SUPRISE!!!!!! LOL
> 
> YOU MEAN TO TELL ME YOU TOOK ALL THOSE PICS AND YOU DIDNT READ THE 6FT SIGN BOARD THAT HAD MY NAME ON IT!!!!! LOL "YES" I PAINTED IT AGAIN!!!! ALONG WITH MY CLUB MEMBER TONY PARKER!!! AND THE MURALS BY FREDDY ALFARO!!!! ALSO THE SEAT WAS RE-DONE BY MY HOMIE JOE AT SUPREME INTERIORS IN OAKLAND, CA.!!!
> ...




I CAN TELL EASY YOURE STYLE IS ONE OF KIND AND CRAZY DETAILED !!! I LOVE YOURE WORK YOURE STRIPING AND SCROLL WORK IS AWESOME !!!!! GREAT JOB WIM NOTHING BUT THE BEST ON THAT BIKE !


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2008, 01:13 AM~11841814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like when the shaft is out everything is "lowered" and when the shaft is in everything is "lifted" and the hydro cylinder is the chamber for the oil . awesome idea you need to be this creative to be on top


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 12 2008, 11:13 AM~11842863
> *SUPRISE!!! SUPRISE!!!!!! LOL
> 
> YOU MEAN TO TELL ME YOU TOOK ALL THOSE PICS AND YOU DIDNT READ THE 6FT SIGN BOARD THAT HAD MY NAME ON IT!!!!! LOL "YES" I PAINTED IT AGAIN!!!! ALONG WITH MY CLUB MEMBER TONY PARKER!!! AND THE MURALS BY FREDDY ALFARO!!!! ALSO THE SEAT WAS RE-DONE BY MY HOMIE JOE AT SUPREME INTERIORS IN OAKLAND, CA.!!!
> ...



what's up WIM, haven't seen u on here in a while, good to see u here


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

as always MIke out has out done him self and surprises us with more inavative shit 
damn this man is a master mind of this art we call lowrider bikes


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 12 2008, 04:22 PM~11844197
> *as always MIke out has out done him self and surprises us with more inavative shit
> damn this man is a master mind of this art we call lowrider bikes
> *


x2 the bike looks bad ass


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 12 2008, 01:13 PM~11843898
> *I CAN TELL EASY YOURE STYLE IS ONE OF KIND AND CRAZY DETAILED !!! I LOVE YOURE WORK  YOURE STRIPING AND SCROLL WORK IS AWESOME !!!!! GREAT JOB WIM NOTHING BUT THE BEST ON THAT BIKE !
> *


thanks homie, i try to keep my style original, not that easy, but when you get a frame like mikes my mind just gets blown with ideas!!!!! i cant thank mike enough for trusting me two years in a row with his creation!!!! 
thanks again!!!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 12 2008, 01:49 PM~11844057
> *what's up  WIM, haven't seen u on here in a while, good to see u here
> *


wut up Noe!!! yea its been awhile but i got alot of things going on and mikes bike was one of them!!!! 

talk with ya soon!!!


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 12 2008, 10:36 AM~11843006
> *SOME OF NORTHERN CALIS BEST!!!! DEFINATLY A WINNING COMBINATION
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 12 2008, 10:36 AM~11843006
> *SOME OF NORTHERN CALIS BEST!!!! DEFINATLY A WINNING COMBINATION
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

chad just called me and said mos beat pinnacle


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 12 2008, 07:36 PM~11845215
> *:0
> *


x2 :0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 12 2008, 06:34 PM~11845195
> *chad just called me and said mos beat pinnacle
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

we all know who really won


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 12 2008, 09:44 PM~11845845
> *we all know who really won
> *


 :yes: ...sounds like some bs judging went on


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 12 2008, 07:50 PM~11845898
> *:yes: ...sounds like some bs judging went on
> *


i know it is. thats why its not worth going to lrm


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Oct 12 2008, 07:50 PM~11845898
> *:yes: ...sounds like some bs judging went on
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no it cant be This bike didnt just lose to MOs nooooooooooooooooooooooooo the agonyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is this the second BOTY for MOS?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

1st dat i knw of


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

im not hating but man of steel is more of a special interest to me


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 13 2008, 04:40 PM~11851852
> *im not hating but man of steel is more of a special interest to me
> *


it has 3 wheels. that should make it a trike not a bike


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

did it even get a new paint job??? or even change body mods???


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2008, 05:26 PM~11852234
> *it has 3 wheels. that should make it a trike not a bike
> *


i have been thinking that also


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

SICK ASS BIKE!!!! GREAT JOB MIKE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

thanks for all positive support of my bike. I have to take a break and decide if I will make another attempt after this. Thanks to Wim, freddy, tony Parker, Hernan, speedy and dtwist for your help!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 14 2008, 11:52 AM~11858330
> *thanks for all positive support of my bike. I have to take a break and decide if I will make another attempt after this. Thanks to Wim, freddy, tony Parker, Hernan, speedy and dtwist for your help!!
> *


mike the bike looked sick as fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Oct 13 2008, 06:21 AM~11846181-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to you. I know it was a long road and 2nd is very upsetting but hey there's always next year.

To the person who asked, YES the color bars work!!! :around:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: JUSTDEEZ, texastrike, misspinnacle, TonyO, toyshopcustoms


sorry for not calling on sunday night mike. have to catch up with yall later







hi ashley


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 14 2008, 10:52 AM~11858330
> *thanks for all positive support of my bike. I have to take a break and decide if I will make another attempt after this. Thanks to Wim, freddy, tony Parker, Hernan, speedy and dtwist for your help!!
> *


dude layitlow and other spectators of that show Know real detication wen you see it 
u practiclay re did the whole bike 
to some of us ur still the Boty winner


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

erics gay


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2008, 07:59 PM~11858398
> *Nope its the first for him and well deserved.  He's been chasing that title since Casino Dreamin was on the scene, you know how many BOTY winners ago that was, 10 years ago
> Why because of the double wheel in front?  Nope that counts as a two wheeler bike.  The double wheels share the same axle  if they were independant axles then you'd be boardering along the line of trike or special interest.
> Congrats to you.  I know it was a long road and 2nd is very upsetting but hey there's always next year.
> ...


that would be me :biggrin: so they work, dammmmm :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 14 2008, 09:29 PM~11858712
> *that would be me  :biggrin:  so they work, dammmmm  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Hell yeah they're bad ass too :thumbsup:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 14 2008, 09:52 AM~11858330
> *thanks for all positive support of my bike. I have to take a break and decide if I will make another attempt after this. Thanks to Wim, freddy, tony Parker, Hernan, speedy and dtwist for your help!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2008, 09:56 PM~11859577
> *Hell yeah they're bad ass too :thumbsup:
> *


how much for a pair :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 14 2008, 10:52 AM~11858330
> *thanks for all positive support of my bike. I have to take a break and decide if I will make another attempt after this. Thanks to Wim, freddy, tony Parker, Hernan, speedy and dtwist for your help!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 14 2008, 10:52 AM~11858330
> *thanks for all positive support of my bike. I have to take a break and decide if I will make another attempt after this. Thanks to Wim, freddy, tony Parker, Hernan, speedy and dtwist for your help!!
> *




much respect and props to Mike!! What a show!! IT was nice going to dinner and eating with you and your family after the show ! Also the guys from Legions.......a class act!


And to your dad Mike......we appreciate the toast he made and I know we will see you next year!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 14 2008, 06:31 PM~11861773
> *much respect and props to Mike!! What a show!! IT was nice going to dinner and eating with you and your family after the show ! Also the guys from Legions.......a class act!
> And to your dad Mike......we appreciate the toast he made and I know we will see you next year!
> *


 that is truly class act competition! its good to hear stories like this!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 14 2008, 05:31 PM~11861773
> *much respect and props to Mike!! What a show!! IT was nice going to dinner and eating with you and your family after the show ! Also the guys from Legions.......a class act!
> And to your dad Mike......we appreciate the toast he made and I know we will see you next year!
> *


THATS WHAT IT IS ABOUT WHO CARES WHO WINS OR LOSE IT IS ABOUT FRIENDS AND WE ALL DO BUILD CUSTOM BIKES


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 14 2008, 06:33 PM~11861802
> *THATS WHAT IT IS ABOUT WHO CARES WHO WINS OR LOSE IT IS ABOUT FRIENDS AND WE ALL DO BUILD CUSTOM BIKES
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: except for you



i think the results all around were kinda messed up....i know both of these bikes were badassss....i didnt sit there and try to break it all down and figure who woulda won but i would have to say if its up to me, Linville woulda got it. but like i said, i didnt sit there and break it down....i know he had a lot of crazy innovative shit on that bike and it was jsut ridiculous.....

but hell like i said, the judging was shitty all around, hell we busted out Rollin Malo with new paint, more murals, lots of new patterns, a completely new custom pesco setup, and a hella lot of engraving and that fucker didnt even place....Game Over places 3rd??????? get the fuck outta here....that teal 58 that won LOTY is badass, that fucker is super nice, but theres no way it woulda beat rollin malo or game over if it was judged by the book. that car didnt have near the patterns, or murals as the other cars and body mods woulda killed that car....that car shoulda been put up for Traditional of the Year....it shoulda been put against 3 carat diamond, (which, if you read the book that LRM puts out, wouldnt even be considered Traditional due to its digital dash)


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 14 2008, 06:50 PM~11861971
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: except for you
> i think the results all around were kinda messed up....i know both of these bikes were badassss....i didnt sit there and try to break it all down and figure who woulda won but i would have to say if its up to me, Linville woulda got it.  but like i said, i didnt sit there and break it down....i know he had a lot of crazy innovative shit on that bike and it was jsut ridiculous.....
> 
> ...


im surprised no one is raising the issue with that...i did make a comment about the score cards from when they posted the winners...

that 58 is bad...murals sucked ass for that caliber of a ride, it had no mods. i really doubt the engraving from the trunk and the dro setup out scored full tilt fronts...

that freaky come back ride no where near the caliber as malo...


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 14 2008, 03:56 PM~11862039
> *im surprised no one is raising the issue with that...i did make a comment about the score cards from when they posted the winners...
> 
> that 58 is bad...murals sucked ass for that caliber of a ride, it had no mods. i really doubt the engraving from the trunk and the dro setup out scored full tilt fronts...
> ...


Were you there?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

does rollin malo have any kind of interior at all?

i think thats what killed it, the only things i saw were the little patches on the doors and the seats on the outside of the car. and if im not mistaken, that counts as display points :dunno:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 14 2008, 05:50 PM~11861971
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: except for you
> i think the results all around were kinda messed up....i know both of these bikes were badassss....i didnt sit there and try to break it all down and figure who woulda won but i would have to say if its up to me, Linville woulda got it.  but like i said, i didnt sit there and break it down....i know he had a lot of crazy innovative shit on that bike and it was jsut ridiculous.....
> 
> ...


the 58 deserved it,it should be a class for radical of the year


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 14 2008, 05:50 PM~11861971
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: except for you
> i think the results all around were kinda messed up....i know both of these bikes were badassss....i didnt sit there and try to break it all down and figure who woulda won but i would have to say if its up to me, Linville woulda got it.  but like i said, i didnt sit there and break it down....i know he had a lot of crazy innovative shit on that bike and it was jsut ridiculous.....
> 
> ...


YES WE BUILD BIKES OUT HERE TO  I JUST HELP EVERYONE IN MY CLUB BUILD THERE'S AN MY CUSTOMERS


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 14 2008, 04:34 PM~11862400
> *does rollin malo have any kind of interior at all?
> 
> i think thats what killed it, the only things i saw were the little patches on the doors and the seats on the outside of the car. and if im not mistaken, that counts as display points :dunno:
> *


NOT TALKIN' SHIT
But that car was pushed off the trailor and into the building. They were bending hardlines, putting the interior in, the front chrome was being put on during setup.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Oct 15 2008, 02:50 AM~11861971-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter, the car does what it needs to do, doesn't matter if the car was put together 2 minutes before judging the fact is they got it done. It just didn't score high enough to place which sucks.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

that 58 had too many mods

molded firewall, molded frame, molded belly, molded under hood, molded under trunk

plus fully kustom paint. i think for a traditional it has to be solid with only minimal pinstriping and leaf,


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2008, 07:24 PM~11863730
> *I agree with you there that 58 was clean as hell but its just like the two years Game Over lost to Certified Gangster its like WTF?  How the hell does a traditional beat a radical and why the hell wasn't that 58 in Traditional category?  It just doesn't make sense
> 
> *


THEY HAVE ALOT OF MODS, JUST NOT CUT UP,,,,,SUCH AS ENGINE SWAMP, CONVERTED SUSPENSION,MOLDED TRUNK, HOOD, UNDERCARRIAGE, ECT,ECT,ECT,.....NOT TO MENTION MURALS, STRIPING,HYDRAULICS, AUDIO VIDEO ALL THAT SHIT ADDS UP


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 15 2008, 05:55 AM~11864119
> *that 58 had too many mods
> 
> molded firewall, molded frame, molded belly, molded under hood, molded under trunk
> ...


That's true but it looks like a tratitional to me. I don't get the car categories


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 14 2008, 07:55 PM~11864119
> *that 58 had too many mods
> 
> molded firewall, molded frame, molded belly, molded under hood, molded under trunk
> ...


EXACTLY


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2008, 07:56 PM~11864136
> *That's true but it looks like a tratitional to me.  I don't get the car categories
> *


YOU WILL ONCE YOU START BUILDING THEM


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 15 2008, 06:10 AM~11864319
> *YOU WILL ONCE YOU START BUILDING THEM
> *


No plans for that anytime soon but are you building another bomb brotha? Damn. You're bomb happy :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 14 2008, 08:12 PM~11864353
> *No plans for that anytime soon but are you building another bomb brotha?  Damn.  You're bomb happy  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR, ONE MORE GOTTA HAVE SOMETHING NEW FOR NEXT YEAR. I THINK THATS ALL I WILL EVER BUILD FROM NOW ON, UNLESS I COME ACROSS A 62 IMPALA SS VERT FOR CHEAP.....DOUBT THAT WILL HAPPEN


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 15 2008, 06:15 AM~11864384
> *YES SIR, ONE MORE GOTTA HAVE SOMETHING NEW FOR NEXT YEAR. I THINK THATS ALL I WILL EVER BUILD FROM NOW ON, UNLESS I COME ACROSS A 62 IMPALA SS VERT FOR CHEAP.....DOUBT THAT WILL HAPPEN
> *


bombs are bad ass


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 14 2008, 09:55 PM~11864119
> *that 58 had too many mods
> 
> molded firewall, molded frame, molded belly, molded under hood, molded under trunk
> ...


x5964


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

lol :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Another bike topic went sour.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2008, 12:25 AM~11841708
> *Just a few sneaky sneak peeks at his new frame:
> 
> 
> ...


thats one of the best bike i have ever seen


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Oct 14 2008, 08:40 PM~11863186
> *NOT TALKIN' SHIT
> But that car was pushed off the trailor and into the building.  They were bending hardlines, putting the interior in, the front chrome was being put on during setup.
> *


sorry homie you are wrong there, it was pushed off the trailer, but then gene hopped in it, did qhat it had to do to qualify, forward and backwards 20 ft turning left and right and stopping on its own power, then gene drove it from the front of the coliseum into the building and to its spot....  


plus it doesnt matter what was fixed or put together during setup, yeah the whole front end was put on there at the show but hell we just got the chrome back from the chrome shop the day we left, so it was the only way, if that car had stayed behind to get all the chrome put on, then it wouldnt have made it....fact is, it was done and together on time


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Oct 15 2008, 06:46 AM~11864808
> *Another bike topic went sour.... :0  :biggrin:
> *


x2 Bad ass work you did for Lindville though :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thats what i call detail pics


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 15 2008, 12:52 PM~11869166
> *thats what i call detail pics
> *


I asked Mike if I could get right on the display to take the pics. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 15 2008, 07:54 PM~11869178
> *I asked Mike if I could get right on the display to take the pics.  :biggrin:
> *


I saw you on the display I was gonna say "what is it a persian rug? why you got your shoes off?" :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 15 2008, 01:32 PM~11869449
> *I saw you on the display I was gonna say "what is it a persian rug?  why you got your shoes off?"  :roflmao:
> *


those fukin marbles he had on his display hurt like hell standing on them!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 15 2008, 08:53 PM~11869598
> *those fukin marbles he had on his display hurt like hell standing on them!
> *


The buttons you mean?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 15 2008, 01:55 PM~11869606
> *The buttons you mean?
> *


whatever the hell they were, they hurt! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

i never got ur pm d


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

it was blank lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

is the d twist on there paint or plated?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 15 2008, 12:21 PM~11870247
> *is the d twist on there paint or plated?
> *


Looks like black plated :dunno:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 15 2008, 06:39 AM~11868021
> *x2    Bad ass work you did for Lindville though :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks!  :biggrin: 

Damn I thought I was on the cars section again.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Oct 15 2008, 02:21 PM~11870247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


black chrome


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan+Oct 15 2008, 10:30 PM~11870315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that's what I was thinking, it looks pretty good against the gold.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 15 2008, 02:55 PM~11870551
> *Yeah no doubt, they're just as immature in there too
> Yep that's what I was thinking, it looks pretty good against the gold.
> *


just your ass...lol

i dont like it...just my opinion...


----------



## misspinnacle (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 15 2008, 12:53 PM~11869598
> *those fukin marbles he had on his display hurt like hell standing on them!
> *


after 3 hours of begging mike to help him clean his bike...he finally let me help. :cheesy: 
but after about 10 minutes on his display.....i said screw it....those marbles hurt!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by misspinnacle_@Oct 15 2008, 04:26 PM~11870901
> *after 3 hours of begging mike to help him clean his bike...he finally let me help.  :cheesy:
> but after about 10 minutes on his display.....i said screw it....those marbles hurt!!
> *


*See TonyO they were marbles*, and I know what you mean misspinnacle!! 
It was nice to meet the lady that puts up with Mike! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 15 2008, 12:43 PM~11869094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: black chrome


----------



## Mannys_Bike_Shop (Jul 24, 2008)

Super detail bicycle nice work


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 14 2008, 03:56 PM~11862039
> *im surprised no one is raising the issue with that...i did make a comment about the score cards from when they posted the winners...
> 
> that 58 is bad...murals sucked ass for that caliber of a ride, it had no mods. i really doubt the engraving from the trunk and the dro setup out scored full tilt fronts...
> ...


sam u gotta see that car in person it kills the competition it was a real nice car way better than malo (no offense rollers u dont gotta get the whole club to come in to this topic now) that car deserved the trophy cherry 64 was really clean to


----------



## Scarfresh (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mannys_Bike_Shop_@Oct 15 2008, 03:55 PM~11873303
> *Super detail bicycle nice work
> *


*Manny,What Happen To Your Bike? Did It Make It There,Homie.

Havent Seen Pictures Yet...*


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 16 2008, 02:03 AM~11878012
> *sam u gotta see that car in person it kills the competition it was a real nice car way better than malo (no offense rollers u dont gotta get the whole club to come in to this topic now) that car deserved the trophy cherry 64 was really clean to
> *


nobody said anything about getting the whole club in this topic, so dont even try to start talking shit....


anyways, yes, as i said before, that car is off the fuckin hook, its fuckin badass, BUT...............if the judges were judging by the same rule book, and score sheets and parameters, that LRM precscribed, there is no way that car beats Rollin Malo....he had a shit load of engraving, but engraving is only so much....he had minimal patterns when compared to RM, no kandy paint, very nice setup but i am sure RM's setup scored just as well with the OG Pesco's, his interior was basically stock except that the trim pieces were like custom cut and engraved, big deal, RM's whole interior was custom built....like i said, im not tkaing anything away from that car, but to win Lowrider of the Year, you HAVE to go by the book that LRM set forth, and Perfect Score didnt do that.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scarfresh_@Oct 16 2008, 10:39 AM~11878195
> *Manny,What Happen To Your Bike? Did It Make It There,Homie.
> 
> Havent Seen Pictures Yet...
> *


You talkin about the Lil Devil trike? It wasn't there


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 16 2008, 05:00 PM~11879406
> *nobody said anything about getting the whole club in this topic, so dont even try to start talking shit....
> anyways, yes, as i said before, that car is off the fuckin hook, its fuckin badass, BUT...............if the judges were judging by the same rule book, and score sheets and parameters, that LRM precscribed, there is no way that car beats Rollin Malo....he had a shit load of engraving, but engraving is only so much....he had minimal patterns when compared to RM, no kandy paint, very nice setup but i am sure RM's setup scored just as well with the OG Pesco's, his interior was basically stock except that the trim pieces were like custom cut and engraved, big deal, RM's whole interior was custom built....like i said, im not tkaing anything away from that car, but to win Lowrider of the Year, you HAVE to go by the book that LRM set forth, and Perfect Score didnt do that.
> *


I think he put the horse before the carriage on that one thinkin we all gangsta or something :uh: 

Anyway I don't think ANYBODY sees how that 58 could have won. I mean its a clean ass sweet car and you can tell lots of time and $$ were spent on it but how can he get the point count? Yes engraving only counts for so much and so does body. For cars body doesnt count as much as it should, not like it does in the bikes so that's where you get these clean ass traditional looking cars that can beat a crazy ass radical. Rollin Malo should have been top 3 no matter what but it is what it is, no use balking now I guess. There's always next year.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

atleast the lowrider of the year, looks like a lowrider, a car as we might say as well and not something that opens up in 20 different ways. i do like the radicals you know, the ideas and everything they put in there is pretty impressing but for me its more like custom art and not something that should be competing for lowrider of the year, more like radical of the year or something they could come up with like that. its true that basicly with the rules there is now RM could have won but PS earns it too, beautiful ride  

but hey we on the Pinnacle topic here :biggrin: nobody have a video of them colorbars working??? :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Oct 16 2008, 02:03 AM~11878012
> *sam u gotta see that car in person it kills the competition it was a real nice car way better than malo (no offense rollers u dont gotta get the whole club to come in to this topic now) that car deserved the trophy cherry 64 was really clean to
> *


visable major mods on a ride like flips and suicides guess dont count for much now adays... 

like they say it is what it is....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 16 2008, 09:13 AM~11879487
> *atleast the lowrider of the year, looks like a lowrider, a car as we might say as well and not something that opens up in 20 different ways. i do like the radicals you know, the ideas and everything they put in there is pretty impressing but for me its more like custom art and not something that should be competing for lowrider of the year, more like radical of the year or something they could come up with like that. its true that basicly with the rules there is now RM could have won but PS earns it too, beautiful ride
> 
> but hey we on the Pinnacle topic here  :biggrin:  nobody have a video of them colorbars working???  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


i think the scale of the traditionals being on top is something that has been put up to the plate since 2000...

in a sence almost weeding out the radical so the traditional are more in the spot light... you can see this with the publications that were being put out...for instance TRADTIONAL MAG, IMPALAS, TO ME Radical is heading into a direction like minitrucks and euros in the 90s.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 16 2008, 09:13 AM~11879485
> *I think he put the horse before the carriage on that one thinkin we all gangsta or something  :uh:
> 
> Anyway I don't think ANYBODY sees how that 58 could have won.  I mean its a clean ass sweet car and you can tell lots of time and $$ were spent on it but how can he get the point count?  Yes engraving only counts for so much and so does body.  For cars body doesnt count as much as it should, not like it does in the bikes so that's where you get these clean ass traditional looking cars that can beat a crazy ass radical.  Rollin Malo should have been top 3 no matter what but it is what it is, no use balking now I guess.  There's always next year.
> *


i do. but this isnt the place to discuss it. this topic is for mike


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 16 2008, 07:45 AM~11879680
> *i do.  but this isnt the place to discuss it.  this topic is for mike
> *


SO DO I....... CAR BUILDING IS WAYYYYYYYYYY DIFFERENT THAN BIKE BUILDING


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Back to Pinnacle. The color bars were working, very cool. I didnt see any wires so :thumbsup: to him for hiding all the wires and making it look clean.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 16 2008, 11:11 AM~11880287
> *SO DO I....... CAR BUILDING IS WAYYYYYYYYYY DIFFERENT THAN BIKE BUILDING
> *


no shit, thats what i built first homie, i know alot aobut car building    


all im gonna say is read the book that THEY made "official" and there is no way that car beat out any of the cars it did... :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

they changed the score sheets a lot in the past few years. body mods used to be worth 50 points. now just 30, plus they added 15 points to the craftsmanship/detail category.

BODY MODIFICATIONS 30
ENGINE 30
INTERIOR 30
UNDERCARRIAGE 30
PAINT 30
CRAFTSMANSHIP/DETAIL 25
HYDRAULICS/AIR 25
MURALS 20
WHEELS/TIRES 20
ACCESSORIES 20
ENGRAVING 15 
AUDIO / VIDEO 15
STRIPING 15
DISPLAY 15
PLATING 10
TRUNK/BED 10
GLASS 10
TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS 350

i can see how perfect score won. i talked to frank silva a few times and he said they weren't really looking for body mods that much anymore. he said cleanliness and detail is what it takes to win now.

plus to be honest, i think they're trying to do away with all the radical shit :dunno: i wouldn't be surprised if they threw all the radicals in 1 class in the future.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 16 2008, 08:24 PM~11881020
> *they changed the score sheets a lot in the past few years. body mods used to be worth 50 points. now just 30, plus they added 15 points to the craftsmanship/detail category.
> 
> BODY MODIFICATIONS  30
> ...



They did the same thing for bikes. Body used to be like 50 or 55 points now its only 40 and they added 15 for craftsmanship/detail. I think that is the category the judges can use their opinions on for the overall look. I think for craftsmanship they're looking at things like display if the mirrors are clean, chipped or whatever, if the material is done up right, if there are chips in the paint, or if there are any flaws in the plating or murals. Its the "once over" category where they can just stand back and say "ok well this is great but he has this this and this so....."


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i think thats good, then atleast its based on overall look and not on certain things only


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 16 2008, 08:34 PM~11881170
> *i think thats good, then atleast its based on overall look and not on certain things only
> *


That's my take on that category but don't quote me, I could be off on that :dunno:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

its all about the judges but hey if you wanna win the whole time move down to a country where they do 3 shows a year and where there are 5 streetbikes and 1 radical all in the same category :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 16 2008, 08:43 PM~11881269
> *its all about the judges but hey if you wanna win the whole time move down to a country where they do 3 shows a year and where there are 5 streetbikes and 1 radical all in the same category  :roflmao:
> *


That would suck


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

bigtime  but you win most of the time :happysad:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 16 2008, 11:41 AM~11880570
> *no shit, thats what i built first homie, i know alot aobut car building
> all im gonna say is read the book that THEY made "official" and there is no way that car beat out any of the cars it did... :uh:
> *


in my opinion i believe you lose points with no upholstery, thats how i would judge it....

the rear seat in maloto me would be a sound ssystem... i can see where PS could have maxxed out the score card in certain areas!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Oct 16 2008, 09:21 AM~11879535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 16 2008, 12:24 PM~11881020
> *they changed the score sheets a lot in the past few years. body mods used to be worth 50 points. now just 30, plus they added 15 points to the craftsmanship/detail category.
> 
> BODY MODIFICATIONS  30
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: what class is your truck in?????


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 16 2008, 03:20 PM~11882816
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: what class is your truck in?????
> *


radical

so what? :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 16 2008, 12:32 PM~11881138
> *They did the same thing for bikes.  Body used to be like 50 or 55 points now its only 40 and they added 15 for craftsmanship/detail.  I think that is the category the judges can use their opinions on for the overall look.  I think for craftsmanship they're looking at things like display if the mirrors are clean, chipped or whatever, if the material is done up right, if there are chips in the paint, or if there are any flaws in the plating or murals.  Its the "once over" category where they can just stand back and say "ok well this is great but he has this this and this so....."
> *


they're looking for an overall flow and theme to a car/bike whatever.

not so much how much crazy shit you can do, but more how much quality shit you can do and make it correct. 

IMO the biggest flaw the rollin malo has is that i doesn't look like a lowrider.... and for that matter it barely even looks like a car


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 16 2008, 03:36 PM~11882997
> *radical
> 
> so what?  :cheesy:
> *


thats what i was thinking....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 16 2008, 03:39 PM~11883036
> *they're looking for an overall flow and theme to a car/bike whatever.
> 
> not so much how much crazy shit you can do, but more how much quality shit you can do and make it correct.
> ...


how many radicals do??? not many at all...


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 16 2008, 01:39 PM~11883036
> *they're looking for an overall flow and theme to a car/bike whatever.
> 
> not so much how much crazy shit you can do, but more how much quality shit you can do and make it correct.
> ...


I agree since we r talking again about car stuff on the bike topics. :0 :biggrin:  

Was up HOT$TUFF....

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

what's up hernan?

how you been big homie? :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

The only thing i am going to say is...... that the car should be put all together when it rolls in! That's what hurt RM!












p.s. Game Over should of won!!!


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Oh by the way.... Mike good job on the bike and thank you for taking 2nd place like a true champion and not bitch and cry like most people would! I know you will gear up for next year!!!!


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

whats up rick!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 16 2008, 09:38 PM~11888778
> *Oh by the way.... Mike good job on the bike and thank you for taking 2nd place like a true champion and not bitch and cry like most people would! I know you will gear up for next year!!!!
> *




Yup!!!! Mike and his dad a class act!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX+Oct 17 2008, 07:34 AM~11888727-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ross? :dunno:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 17 2008, 10:17 AM~11891123
> *How can you say that when your bike and my bike were in pieces until Saturday?
> *


he has a point though, i mean, i dont knwo if Rollin Malo even got judged the way it was at the show because when they left saturday it wasnt finished yet, and they said they were gonna judge firday night, so if thats the case, then that would explain why RM lost.....RM wasnt complete until late saturday evening,.....yours may have been in pieces but it was completely set up before the judging saturday night....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 17 2008, 09:00 PM~11892954
> *he has a point though, i mean, i dont knwo if Rollin Malo even got judged the way it was at the show because when they left saturday it wasnt finished yet, and they said they were gonna judge firday night, so if thats the case, then that would explain why RM lost.....RM wasnt complete until late saturday evening,.....yours may have been in pieces but it was completely set up before the judging saturday night....
> *


True but if they weren't finished with it they should have notified the judge they needed more time. I mean on Friday they made an announcement "Everything inside will be judged tonight...." but really they say that so people will hurry the hell up with their display, they do judge as late as Sunday morning at 11 AM.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 17 2008, 01:09 PM~11893120
> *True but if they weren't finished with it they should have notified the judge they needed more time.  I mean on Friday they made an announcement "Everything inside will be judged tonight...."  but really they say that so people will hurry the hell up with their display, they do judge as late as Sunday morning at 11 AM.
> *


no the inside ones, because i DID talk to the judge, and he said NOPE.....technically all they have to give you is two hours....so this may be the cause of all the confusion...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 17 2008, 09:15 PM~11893219
> *no the inside ones, because i DID talk to the judge, and he said NOPE.....technically all they have to give you is two hours....so this may be the cause of all the confusion...
> *


Maybe for the cars but I know Tombstone bike didnt get judged until Sunday morning because I had to wait to put it on the turntable.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 16 2008, 10:34 PM~11888727
> *The only thing i am going to say is...... that the car should be put all together when it rolls in! That's what hurt RM!
> p.s. Game Over should of won!!!
> *


that car is way better than game over


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Oct 17 2008, 02:46 PM~11894551
> *that car is way better than game over
> *


which car are you reffering to?????


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 17 2008, 11:02 PM~11894732
> *which car are you reffering to?????
> *


I think he's talking about the 58 :dunno:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 17 2008, 02:03 PM~11894743
> *I think he's talking about the 58 :dunno:
> *


yeah


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks for the responses in regards to my bike.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 19 2008, 05:09 PM~11910603
> *Thanks for the responses in regards to my bike.
> *


you suck and it sucks too!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 19 2008, 04:10 PM~11910606
> *you suck and it sucks too!
> *


All your fault!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 19 2008, 05:11 PM~11910615
> *All your fault!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 17 2008, 08:50 AM~11890389
> *knew I should have kicked your bike over when I had the chance!! :angry:
> *


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Still would like to see Les ride his bike! :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 19 2008, 04:17 PM~11910648
> *Still would like to see Les ride his bike!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Tomasz once rode this bike in Vegas acouple years ago.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Ripsta could ride it though.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 19 2008, 05:03 PM~11910853
> *Ripsta could ride it though.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 17 2008, 12:27 PM~11894265
> *Maybe for the cars but I know Tombstone bike didnt get judged until Sunday morning because I had to wait to put it on the turntable.
> *


Its because you have 50,000 other things going on!! Its hard to judge something when you have no idea if it belongs there or not! Plus RM didn't get in on friday it was Saturday at 3:20 pm when it got in and everyone was kick out at 5.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 19 2008, 11:41 PM~11914275
> *Its because you have 50,000 other things going on!! Its hard to judge something when you have no idea if it belongs there or not! Plus RM didn't get in on friday it was Saturday at 3:20 pm when it got in and everyone was kick out at 5.
> *


yeah tony....so shut up :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Tony is the only guy that i know that can fill up a car hauler with bikes and only have 3 quality bikes worth showing!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMN. LMAO


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

oh snap!!!! :0


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 20 2008, 12:49 AM~11914361
> *Tony is the only guy that i know that can fill up a car hauler with bikes and only have 3 quality bikes worth showing!
> *


damn, thats harsh. lol
for real though, tony has a nice collection.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

oh, and back on topic, pinnacle ownz

mos = pos


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 19 2008, 10:12 PM~11914551
> *oh, and back on topic, pinnacle ownz
> 
> mos = pos
> *


Not this year!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 19 2008, 11:12 PM~11914551
> *oh, and back on topic, pinnacle ownz
> 
> mos = pos
> *


have u seen MOS in person? Like Pinnacle BOTH BIKES ARE A True Pieces of Art. Pics don't do either of the bikes Justice.

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 20 2008, 12:11 AM~11910615
> *All your fault!
> *


x2 the DTwist parts phucked it up this year :twak:

:roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 20 2008, 07:49 AM~11914361
> *Tony is the only guy that i know that can fill up a car hauler with bikes and only have 3 quality bikes worth showing!
> *


:twak: :nono:

All the OG Bikes I showed were restored, I took 1st place 16" Original and 3rd place 20" Original


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur+Oct 20 2008, 08:12 AM~11914542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope not this year MOS Is King of the Mountain. I can imagine him rolling down the strip that night hollering out the window "I"M bike of the Year bitches, DTwist ain't got nothin on me!!!" :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 20 2008, 04:28 PM~11915980
> *have u seen TonyO's OG bikes in person? His bikes this year ARE  True Pieces of Art. Pics don't do any of the bikes Justice even with backwards sissybar and fender on the Galactic Cruizer.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Word


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 20 2008, 08:11 AM~11916149
> *Word
> *


YOU ASS!




:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 20 2008, 05:21 PM~11916201
> *YOU ASS!
> :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 20 2008, 10:05 AM~11916114
> *x2 the DTwist parts phucked it up this year :twak:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


And thats why you want some parts made by me , huh? :nono: 
forget it now!!!!!!!! :angry: 

















































:biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 20 2008, 10:08 AM~11916135
> *Thanks
> Nope not this year MOS Is King of the Mountain.  I can imagine him rolling down the strip that night hollering out the window "I"M bike of the Year bitches, DTwist ain't got nothin on me!!!" :roflmao:
> *


Pinnacle lost because you were set uo too close to him, the clutter and backwards parts distracted the judges! :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 20 2008, 05:30 PM~11916254
> *Pinnacle lost because you were set uo too close to him, the clutter and backwards parts distracted the judges!  :0
> *


Naw I wasn't too close, there was Bone Collector and Ripsta THEN Pinnacle. I think Bone Collector's car sized turntable display was that you were referring to :dunno:

:biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 20 2008, 08:30 AM~11916254
> *Pinnacle lost because you were set uo too close to him, the clutter and backwards parts distracted the judges!  :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 20 2008, 07:08 AM~11916135
> *Thanks
> Nope not this year MOS Is King of the Mountain.  I can imagine him rolling down the strip that night hollering out the window "I"M bike of the Year bitches, DTwist ain't got nothin on me!!!" :roflmao:
> *



close...... :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 19 2008, 10:12 PM~11914551
> *oh, and back on topic, pinnacle ownz
> 
> mos = pos
> *




Really......


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lmao


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 20 2008, 12:12 AM~11914551
> *oh, and back on topic, pinnacle ownz
> 
> mos = pos
> *


thats kind of a fucked up thing to say for someone who admitingly said that he has nothing better than it, and also, have you seen this bike in person??? i really doubt it...you obviously have no idea what the fuck you are talking about and really need to shut the fuck up and keep these stupid ass comments to your self......goodbye


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

To the PAZ brothers, congrats on your win.....

Since no one else on here seems to be seeing that this is just all GOOD competetion.  

You guys know how it goes good compeditors always come back, no matter what people that don't have shit to show for on here talk all shit that has nothing to do with this topic once again! :0 

Good job to both competitors. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Oct 20 2008, 11:31 PM~11926509
> *To the PAZ brothers, congrats on your win.....
> 
> Since no one else on here seems to be seeing that this is just all GOOD competetion.
> ...



Real talk from a real builder!!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Oct 21 2008, 12:31 AM~11926509
> *To the PAZ brothers, congrats on your win.....
> 
> Since no one else on here seems to be seeing that this is just all GOOD competetion.
> ...



I SECOND THIS! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

this is mikes topic.....if anyone has pics of the bikes he built lets post them on here. Back to the topic!!!!

Mike i will call you on sunday bro!!!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 21 2008, 10:48 AM~11929390
> *this is mikes topic.....if anyone has pics of the bikes he built lets post them on here. Back to the topic!!!!
> 
> Mike i will call you on sunday bro!!!
> *


Good LOOK'n out bro!!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2008, 01:13 AM~11841814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK ASS SET UP!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## John_Wicked_Saenz (Aug 1, 2008)

:0


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

TTT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

for what? :angry:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

I should have kicked it over when I had the chance! :banghead:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Oct 20 2008, 07:49 AM~11914361
> *Tony is the only guy that i know that can fill up a car hauler with bikes and only have 3 quality bikes worth showing!
> *


This comment still pisses me off but that's ok I got some things in the works for 09


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 29 2008, 10:49 PM~12010598
> *This comment still pisses me off but that's ok I got some things in the works for 09
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I see an FNR Part on the bike 

Oh and Mike as far as bolts go I am stocked up now. I just bought seat post bolts, sissybar bolts, wheel bolts, I should be set :biggrin: Now I'll bring 20 bikes and bolts for 10 of them :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

my bad the pic is not that good


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

awsome fucking bike!!!!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 29 2008, 09:58 PM~12010673
> *awsome fucking bike!!!!!
> *


It's OK :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 3 2008, 04:15 PM~12044864
> *It's OK  :uh:
> *


Meh not bad for 2nd place :dunno:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I retire


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:0 :0 why


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I have recieved threats from tonyo that if I don't, he will kill me.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 3 2008, 06:22 PM~12049899
> *I have recieved threats from tonyo that if I don't, he will kill me.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
hey mike u comin back to Houston?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 3 2008, 06:22 PM~12049899
> *I have recieved threats from tonyo that if I don't, he will kill me.
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms+Nov 4 2008, 02:22 AM~12049899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:guns:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 3 2008, 04:15 PM~12049823
> *I retire
> *



Yeah tonyo has made threats to us too :uh: 
J/K!!!!

See you soon Mike!!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Yeah Im bringing the bike to Houston for its last showing.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 4 2008, 03:49 PM~12059402
> *Yeah Im bringing the bike to Houston for its last showing.
> *


lies. your woman told me different


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 5 2008, 12:54 AM~12059438
> *lies.  your woman told me different
> *


When you were with her last night?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I will be at the Los Magnificos show. Believe it or not!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 4 2008, 06:25 PM~12060359
> *I will be at the Los Magnificos show. Believe it or not!
> *


 :0


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 4 2008, 05:25 PM~12060359
> *I will be at the Los Magnificos show. Believe it or not!
> *


HEY MIKE IF YOU DO COME DOWN WE SHOULD HAVE ANOTHER BBQ.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Nov 4 2008, 08:45 PM~12061865
> *HEY MIKE IF YOU DO COME DOWN WE SHOULD HAVE ANOTHER BBQ.
> *


That is what is supposed to happen. We will see.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Nov 4 2008, 07:45 PM~12061865
> *HEY MIKE IF YOU DO COME DOWN WE SHOULD HAVE ANOTHER BBQ.
> *


and dont invite that retard danny. he sucks


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 4 2008, 08:28 PM~12062466
> *and dont invite that retard danny.  he sucks
> *


what bout death dealer???? :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 4 2008, 08:00 PM~12062081
> *That is what is supposed to happen. We will see.
> *


does chris or anyone else know? a few of the guys were at my house this weekend and they thought because of the storm you werent making it. 
:biggrin: is les or jesse coming


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Nov 4 2008, 09:14 PM~12063137
> *what bout death dealer???? :biggrin:
> *


he had to leave the bbq early last year cause his girl wouldnt let him stay out late


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill+Nov 4 2008, 09:56 PM~12063742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MAN I THOUGHT HE ALWAYS SAID HE RAN THINGS......HHMMMM


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Nov 4 2008, 09:14 PM~12063137
> *what bout death dealer???? :biggrin:
> *


he is the gay


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Nov 4 2008, 09:14 PM~12063137
> *what bout death dealer???? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

jorge is the gay of the group. We kinds need him as the token. He also covers the midget qouta.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I had awwready told mike if he made it down ill cook here at my house.......I got real pits awwwready


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 5 2008, 06:00 AM~12067455
> *I had awwready told mike if he made it down ill cook here at my house.......I got real pits awwwready
> *


I just want to go to that place that had the huge meals like last time.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 5 2008, 12:06 AM~12066079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my little brother.....never lets you down when you need a laugh :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

U awwready knw dat be ready to gain bout 20lbs before u leave


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 4 2008, 03:49 PM~12059402
> *Yeah Im bringing the bike to Houston for its last showing.
> *


 :0 
hno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Nov 5 2008, 10:08 AM~12068919
> *thats my little brother.....never lets you down when you need a laugh :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


always gives me something to laugh about :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> MAN I KNOW IT ALL.......l
> 
> IF MIKE IS COMING THEN WE WILL BE HAVING A BBQ.....PLACE TO BE DETERMINED. IF WE HAVE IT AT MY SPOT....I WILL HAVE A REAL PIT.....
> 
> Is **** bringing resident evil?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> > MAN I KNOW IT ALL.......l
> >
> > IF MIKE IS COMING THEN WE WILL BE HAVING A BBQ.....PLACE TO BE DETERMINED. IF WE HAVE IT AT MY SPOT....I WILL HAVE A REAL PIT.....
> >
> ...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC+Nov 4 2008, 10:14 PM~12063137-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  


ALL OF YALL JUST MISS ME, THATS WHY YOU KEEP TALKING ABOUT ME. :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Nov 8 2008, 08:47 PM~12101049
> *He is always down to partay.... :biggrin:
> SHUT YO MOUF!
> I pretend to be, whats your excuse??  :0
> ...


I do miss you Jorge.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

hey mike when yall get here yall get here you know my house is your house.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Nov 8 2008, 09:41 PM~12101431
> *I do miss you Jorge.
> *


 :loco:


----------



## GHOST RIDER (Feb 19, 2007)

What up Mike!! Its Kenny!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Nov 10 2008, 05:45 PM~12115841
> *ttt
> *



hey fax me ur permission slip so i can sign it and get it back to u....jus wanna make sure ur girl lets u hang out the friday before the show :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 10 2008, 09:49 PM~12119014
> *hey fax me ur permission slip so i can sign it and get it back to u....jus wanna make sure ur girl lets u hang out the friday before the show :biggrin:
> *


she already told me he cant


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Nov 10 2008, 10:49 PM~12119014
> *hey fax me ur permission slip so i can sign it and get it back to u....jus wanna make sure ur girl lets u hang out the friday before the show :biggrin:
> *


bahahaha that some funny chit..

got a couple of homie like that


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 10 2008, 09:50 PM~12119040
> *she already told me he cant
> *


maybe we should all write her letters and explain wat we are getting together for


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

are yall intentionally trying to make him cry


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS+Nov 10 2008, 09:56 PM~12119138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not intentionally. he just does it anyway.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS+Nov 10 2008, 10:49 PM~12119014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

see now yall made him start crying, a sad migdet is a pitifil thing to see.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Jorge, Nobody doubts that you will be ready to eat. 

Shocked I was the first to bring this up!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

lol.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whatup ToyShop. You bustin out to qualify in San Bern this year? Lookin forward to seeing it out again brotha. I dont think I got a pic of the under side of the tires so I gotta be there to get a pic of that.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

is it true that mike retired pinnacle?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Mar 10 2009, 04:46 AM~13228630
> *is it true that mike retired pinnacle?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

only time will tell.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Well he'll have to bust out in San Bern or Denver and I know he's driven all the way to Cali before to drop the frame off to Wim for paint so I wouldnt be surprised if he qualified in San Bern if he plans on going for another run. Hard to say what he's gonna do cuz he sold his display in Houston so that's either the first sign of retirement or a sign that he's gonna get a better display :dunno:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

his probaly up to something :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

you cant count him out!!!! trust me


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

went through the whole topic one more time, and all i can say is DAMN :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

is the only place to qualify san bern or denver? he can't qualify in a show in his area?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Mar 11 2009, 04:09 AM~13240533
> *is the only place to qualify san bern or denver? he can't qualify in a show in his area?
> *


There arent any shows on the east coast this year unless LRM does a sanctioned show out there but the only sanctioned show on the schedule right now is Pueblo, CO . I think its in Aug or Sept :dunno:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

sucks for the east, by the looks of things they got some sick bikes over there.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## jelly belly (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 12 2008, 12:25 AM~11841708
> *Just a few sneaky sneak peeks at his new frame:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF IS THAT NEON IN THE MIDDLE OF DA FRAME?!?!?!?! :0 IF IT IS THEN THATS HELLA CLEAN


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Yea it's neon. I was trippin balls on the color bars! :wow:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jelly belly_@Mar 28 2009, 04:21 PM~13418068
> *WTF IS THAT NEON IN THE MIDDLE OF DA FRAME?!?!?!?!    :0    IF IT IS THEN THATS HELLA CLEAN
> *


I love neon on bikes, NBK has it to and MOS also, bet theres some more...


----------



## jelly belly (Jun 29, 2008)

all i know is thats hella koo :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I have retired Pinnacle! It seems to be the question more than anything else so who better to answer it than me.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Apr 17 2009, 04:12 PM~13608907
> *I have retired Pinnacle! It seems to be the question more than anything else so who better to answer it than me.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Apr 17 2009, 06:12 PM~13608907
> *I have retired Pinnacle! It seems to be the question more than anything else so who better to answer it than me.
> *


any new projects?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

1966 Cadillac Coupe deVille


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Apr 17 2009, 06:18 PM~13608985
> *1966 Cadillac Coupe deVille
> *


thats plenty of leg room!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Apr 17 2009, 03:18 PM~13608985
> *1966 Cadillac Coupe deVille
> *


AND MY PROJECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BAYTOWNS_KING (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Apr 17 2009, 04:12 PM~13608907
> *I have retired Pinnacle! It seems to be the question more than anything else so who better to answer it than me.
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Apr 17 2009, 06:12 PM~13608907
> *I have retired Pinnacle! It seems to be the question more than anything else so who better to answer it than me.
> *


lies










































lemme have it


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

no lemme have it!!!! JUSTDEEZ don't need it he's got that 12" to take care of :biggrin: hey mike think of it this way if you give it to me you wont have to build that complex bike design i sent you.


----------

